# Hyatt Highlands Inn unit/building recommendation?



## collinsc (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We'll be visiting the Hyatt Highlands Inn in August via an II exchange.

I was wondering if there's a number to call in advance to request a particular unit, or at least type of unit?  And if so, does anyone recommend any particular building to ask for, or to avoid?

I would appreciate any suggestions or tips about the resort, or about the area!

Thanks,


----------



## heathpack (Jul 16, 2011)

Goole "kal's hyatt" and you will find a website put together by a tugger.  It has all resort maps, including HI.

Definitely call and request an OV unit.  You may not get it.  However, we went to HI last year, called to request OV and got it.  Girl at check in commented that they had assigned us the last OV unit based on that request.  We are HVC owners, however, maybe that gave us priority.

HI is a great resort in a great location, enjoy!

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 16, 2011)

BTW, call the number for the hotel.  Check in is the same for both hotel and timeshare.  You can google hotel to get the number or go to the Hyatt hotel website.


----------



## collinsc (Jul 18, 2011)

I called the resort, and they told me that we will be given the unit number that is on our confirmation from II.  They said that there's no way to make any special requests, or to change our unit.

Our confirmation says that we'll be in #416, which is classified as a "horizon view".  I was using Google Maps, and went into Street View, and was surprised to find that Google had driven through the resort.  I couldn't quite determine which unit was #416 from the street.  It looks like either we'll have a decent view, or else we'll have a big pine tree that completely blocks the view!

Has anyone ever stayed in that unit?

Thanks!


----------



## Carmel85 (Jul 18, 2011)

FYI 


ALl units are great here in Carmel.

Carmel is a special place dont worry about the unit location and get out and enjoy our city of Carmel By the Sea,Big Sur,Monterey,Pacific Grove.


Many new wine tasting places are here in downtown Carmel right form the vinyard of Monterey County.

Golf everywhere.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 18, 2011)

I have never stayed in your unit, but the location with the resort is good, except maybe for proximity to parking.  But you are close to pool, main lobby and restaurants.  We really like the casual restaurant (forgot name, maybe "California Market" or something similar).  We were able to get certificates for this place on restaurant.com a while back, you can sit outside if the weather is good and there is an ocean view from the restaurant's deck.

There is also a really nice lounge off the lobby with tons of seating and incredible ocean views.  If you get no view from your room, sunset cocktails there (the bar is adjacent) would be a fine second choice.

FYI, we were in Carmel last July, temps were in the 50's and 60's, I had to buy a jacket.  Bring one of your own, just in case.

H


----------



## dmharris (Oct 3, 2011)

So how was your stay, Chris?  We just exchanged into the unit next to the one you got but upstairs.  Curious how you liked it.  Thanks,


----------



## collinsc (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Diane,

We enjoyed the resort, and the area.

The unit was very nice, and had a decent view, although I assume it would've been even better if we'd had the upstairs unit.

Here's a photo of our view.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 3, 2011)

Chris, I looked at your album on Picasa and thanks for letting us look at your great photos.  Your wife is lovely, as well.  Was the Ancient Peaks winery near Carmel?  I'd love to do some tastings but never have in that part of CA.  Any others you'd recommend?   

Best,


----------



## collinsc (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Diane,

No, the Ancient Peaks Winery is much farther south in Santa Margarita,  between San Luis Obispo and Santa Ynez.

We love going wine-tasting, but we weren't thrilled by most of the wineries we visited, only because most of them in the Carmel area don't make the kinds of wines we prefer, due to the cool climate there.  They seem to focus on Chardonnay, Sauvignon Blanc and Pinot Noir, whereas we prefer the warmer climate grapes like Cabernet Sauvignon and Syrah.

However, we did really enjoy our visit at Chateau Julien Wine Estate, mostly because of the delightful hostess pouring the wines, who gave us a lot of great tips on restaurants, etc.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 3, 2011)

We have the same tastes in wine, fuller bodied reds.  Thanks for the tip.  If you recall any great restaurants, we'd appreciate it.  Thanks!


----------



## collinsc (Oct 4, 2011)

We typically don't eat out much, because we enjoy cooking in our unit while on vacation.  We ate a few lunches at restaurants, but can't really recommend any of them.  We had a dinner of appetizers at Clint Eastwood's Hogsbreath Inn, but the food wasn't anything special.  We did actually have a great steak dinner from Room Service!


----------



## rachel1998 (Oct 4, 2011)

Chris I love your vacation photographs. What kind of camera do you own? the photos are great.


----------



## collinsc (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Rachel,

I'm glad you enjoyed our photos.  We love taking them!

Our camera is just a fairly simple "point & shoot" Canon Powershot SD850.  I bought it mainly because of the 4x optical zoom, image stabilization, and metal body.


----------

